# Bass help for a guitar geek



## Stitch (Mar 1, 2008)

I need to invest in a bass for my recordings and to have another thing to waste my time on.

First things first - I'm RUBBISH at bass, but I know what I want to achieve with it...but I have no idea what to plump for.

I've played a few, and I've come to the conclusion that I LOVE the K5, and the Mike D'Antonio signatures. But I need a 5 string, and I need it to not break the bank.

I don't care about brand, but I've had great experiences with Ibanez so far. I would be happy to have a Schecter though. 

Any suggestions for recording it though? I have a Pod XT, but no model packs...


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 1, 2008)

Ibanez basses are excellent for guitarists as they have reasonably thin necks and feel very "guitar-like" for basses. 

I love my Fender Jazz Bass V but the neck is not exactly thin, and you definitely feel like you're fighting with it a bit (which I love, but then, I'm a Strat player  ). 

My old bassist has an Ibanez SR305 I think, and briefly had an SR 6-string of somesort and they both felt and sounded incredible. I haven't played the K5, but from what I've seen it's basically an SR with Fieldy's choice of woods, hardware and electronics. I say find an Ibanez 5-string bass in your price range and if you like the feel but not the sound, you can always do the standard Ibanez trick of swapping out the stock pickups.


----------



## Variant (Mar 1, 2008)

Stitch said:


> I need to invest in a bass for my recordings and to have another thing to waste my time on.
> 
> First things first - I'm RUBBISH at bass, but I know what I want to achieve with it...but I have no idea what to plump for.
> 
> ...



Ibanez SR's come to mind so far as good (playability as well as sound) budget basses go... and there should ne enough used ones out there to find a higer end used model. IMHO, used high-end > new low end. 

As for recording... the POD is actually pretty awesome and has worked for me (but is worthless without the bass packs). Personally, I still think you need a good pre, and a good compressor. I'm partial to the Sansamp DI (or RBI, really, because of the biamp loop) and Boss LMB-3 or the like...


----------



## Stitch (Mar 1, 2008)

...to go before the POD? 

So guitar/bass into stuff into POD?

What would the pre do for me, exactly?


----------



## Variant (Mar 1, 2008)

Stitch said:


> ...to go before the POD?
> 
> So guitar/bass into stuff into POD?
> 
> What would the pre do for me, exactly?



Color the sound the way a guitar pre/overdrive pedal would... also add some *much* needed "feel" to the dynamic response. I find where the POD has some great features so far as amp modeling, cab simulation, and effects go... it responds rather poorly to playing dynamics. A pre isn't a necessity per se, if you find yourself happy with some combination of amp & stompbox models... and don't mind the lack of response from it, but I've found them lacking in those respects.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 1, 2008)

So what would you recommend as a setup? pre -> limiter -> POD, or just lose the POD entirely?


----------



## Variant (Mar 1, 2008)

Stitch said:


> So what would you recommend as a setup? pre -> limiter -> POD, or just lose the POD entirely?



I'd go comp/limiter first (set it to a pretty aggressive setting so far as the dynamics taming goes as you always toggle it off and use the POD one for more response-sensitive kinda stuff), then the pre, then into the POD. If you have something like the RBI, you can sidechain the POD and use it for a biamp type of sound (like I prefer) or just for the effects, as with a bright bass sound you need to notch the high end out the reflections, and you *always* need to take the bottom out of echoes and whatnot... 

A lot of it depends on what kind of bass sound you like. Something simple and straightforward, you can generally go bass > comp > board if you've got enough flexibility with your bass' tonal controls... if you're into shaping with things like overdrive, synths, effects, gads o' EQ and whatnot (guilty)... then you'll want more in your signal chain. It no different than guitar in that respect, just how you approach it.


----------



## Crucified (Mar 1, 2008)

ibanez sr905 is dope!


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 2, 2008)

The srx 505's are fucking amazing too man


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 2, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> The srx 505's are fucking amazing too man



 I've heard excellent tones from the 4-string version.


----------



## JBroll (Mar 2, 2008)

Get a Brice and a good DI box. If you go with a modeler, go for a Sansamp BDDI; if you want to stick to the POD for modeling, use its cleans and get a ProCo RAT for dirt.

Jeff


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 2, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> I've heard excellent tones from the 4-string version.



there was an 02 SRX400MO i missed by like 2 hours i was gonna grab. god was that amazing

stitchy, also look at the cort curbow whatever 5 we recommended to mike in his thread. those are seriously nice for the price. cost to quality on those is right up there with the agiles/brices


----------



## Ishan (Mar 2, 2008)

The Cort Curbow 5 will fit your need and it's cheap (thx plastic god), and it gots a powerful Bartolini pickups. I'd suggest a Boss LMB-3 as it doesn't suck tone and is a good limiter, perfect when you aren't too good at controlling your attack. I use Cort GB75 -> LMB-3 -> Toneport UX2 and I got great tone from this


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 2, 2008)

The Curbow 5 is what I'm getting


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 2, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> The Curbow 5 is what I'm getting



it (and my friends pedulla, which is on a whole different level) is what made me want a 5 string


----------



## Ruins (Mar 2, 2008)

as Aaron already mentioned Bass => comp/limiter=>what ever is perhaps one of the most important factors for bass sound, di box or without doesn't mater the EQing you can do with bass preamp is good enough for the the major sound shaping EQing in mixing is very minor.
as far as what bass i would recommend as already mentioned Ibanez and Cort they are relatively cheap and provide good sounds and the most important factor for me they have thin neck that is very close to the feel of guitar


----------



## thedonutman (Mar 2, 2008)

I hate to have to suggest this to you mate, but have a look at some Schecters. In terms of basses, they seem to suit your needs.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 2, 2008)

One of my buds has the Ibanez SR305DX, it's 300-something bucks. For a lil more $ you can get the SR505 which is a bit better.

The SR305DX is a nice bass and plays/sounds pretty good but you might want to replace the bass and treble boost/cut pots, they make the volume drop occasionally. It is active, but you could swap those out.


----------



## abyssalservant (Mar 2, 2008)

I am the bud of whom AYB speaks.
That's the main problem I've observed with some of the cheaper Ibbys: shitty wiring. I don't think you need to replace the pots, but if they act up, get 'em fixed. The 305 is lovely. If you've got a little more, the 505 is a distinctly nicer model, Bartolinis and shit, 500-something bucks. The 905 mentioned above is nice, but doesn't really fit that "not break the bank" that you mentioned, unless you're a lot less of a poor musician than I am.
I personally have never used much of that fancy modeling shit, so I can't make suggestions about the POD. If you want the bass to sound good, you should probably have something with a 15" at least.
If you want to hear my 305, check out the new samples in the link in my signature. That's with a Metal Zone for the distortion, an Ampeg combo (B-100R) that I got used for $120, and an AKG bass drum mic.


----------



## Ruins (Mar 2, 2008)

your signature link doesn't work


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 2, 2008)

i would get an ibanez BTB... the mid-ranged one has the same active electronics and pickups as the SR series used to have (i have an older SR305DX, and it sounds really nice!), and it´s 35" scale, so it´s got teh good clarity and stuff!

also, there´s the BTB high-end series, which still isn´t bad when it comes to price at all, and it´s got layered maple/mahogany body, with multiple layers, and it´s got bartolini pickups and electronics... i´d say it´s a nice buy!


----------



## Beta (Mar 2, 2008)

The Ibby SRX fivers have a wider than "normal" string spacing. I don't think it's more than a couple of millimeters difference, but I've never tried one. Any SRX below the 600 series has a basswood body, if you care about that sort of thing.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 3, 2008)

wider for an ibby SR series. still smaller than most brands spacing. 
and i was talking about the 655, youre correct about the basswood thing


----------



## Stitch (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm not really sure what I want tone-wise. The only bass sounds I've ever been particularly enamoured with are the ones from Necrophagist (which I will never achieve ) All Shall Perish and the Elements (UK) tone. 

I guess I'll need to sit down an try them out. Just out of interest, is everyone suggesting Ibanez because they are good or because I'm an Ibawhore?


----------



## bostjan (Mar 3, 2008)

Stitch said:


> I guess I'll need to sit down an try them out. Just out of interest, is everyone suggesting Ibanez because they are good or because I'm an Ibawhore?



Try as many as you can, don't discount anything.

Ibanez basses are very good, especially for five strings. Fender makes good cheap 4 strings, but the 5's always feel too clunky to me.

Dean also does a good job in that price range.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 3, 2008)

i love my ibanez bass, and i´ve yet to find another bass with the right "feel" to make me want it more, except other ibanez basses 

i like wider string spacing for slapping and funky stuff though, so i´d like some nice jazz bass-type thing some day as well... just for teh funkeh...

i also want Q-tuners... two for my bass, one for my fretless (which also needs a damn sustainer), and one for my schecter 7 in the neck pos.

i´m ranting way off here, but my point is that the mid-ranged ibanez basses are kick-ass-awesome, and with a pickup change, they can rule galaxies 

i really really want q-tuners 

also, our bassist is gettign a peavey 6-string that´s mahogany/maple neck-thru with mahogany wings, "scooped" lower horn for easier popping for funk-style playing, it looks great, and has simple passive humbucking pickups... replace those with q-tuners, and the bass is sah-weet... also, it´s got 35" scale, and costs about the same as my cheap-ass ibby 5... and i mean CHEAP!


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Just out of interest, is everyone suggesting Ibanez because they are good or because I'm an Ibawhore?



The latter.

No, seriously- here in the U.S., you can get a made in Mexico Fender Jazz V for ~$549 new. Roughly $30 more gets you an Ibanez SR505 that has a slimmer neck and better features. Good luck finding a new EBMM for less than about three times what the MIM Fender or Ibanez sell for (I only mention the EBMMs because that's what the guy from All Shall Perish seems to use). Ibanez makes decent basses for good prices, and they're as readily available as dirt. Since you specified "budget," we can't rightly tell you that you need to be spending $1,500+ on a Stingray.

Like bostjan said, play as many as you can, and don't disregard anything unless it doesn't match your spending range. You never know what you might find.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 3, 2008)

Beta said:


> The latter.
> 
> No, seriously- here in the U.S., you can get a made in Mexico Fender Jazz V for ~$549 new. Roughly $30 more gets you an Ibanez SR505 that has a slimmer neck and better features. Good luck finding a new EBMM for less than about three times what the MIM Fender or Ibanez sell for (I only mention the EBMMs because that's what the guy from All Shall Perish seems to use). Ibanez makes decent basses for good prices, and they're as readily available as dirt. Since you specified "budget," we can't rightly tell you that you need to be spending $1,500+ on a Stingray.
> 
> Like bostjan said, play as many as you can, and don't disregard anything unless it doesn't match your spending range. You never know what you might find.



We actually have a 5 string '92 Stringray at work, but even second hand, at £800 its out of my budget and far too good for me. 

Ibanez would be good as I can get them cheap (I work at an Ibanez retailer) but we also stock EBMM, ESP/LTD, Cort and Fender, amongst others...


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 3, 2008)

out of those id get the ibby or the EBMM for a 5 string


----------



## JBroll (Mar 3, 2008)

Why is nobody else saying Rondo? Would that just work too well?

Jeff


----------



## Stitch (Mar 4, 2008)

Rondo would cost too much for me after import duties, and I can get Ibanez and so on for trade cost.


----------



## Crucified (Mar 4, 2008)

ibanez basses are just actually good if you get the right model. that being said, if you can afford it, go warwick, sick playability and tone comes with make you sick prices too!


----------



## Stitch (Mar 4, 2008)

Crucified said:


> ...comes with make you sick prices too!



I can't tell if that is a good thing


----------



## Emiliano (Mar 4, 2008)

o hai stitchy! 

i have a sr505 and its a very beautiful bass!
SR series is very similar to the k5 bass, and with active eq onboard
you can easily achieve many sounds!

right now my only gripe is that my SR has the older dx5 pickups. a bit rubbish
but the newer ones are powered by bartolini, so it's a great win overall

if you jump from 7 string guitar from 5 string bass the SR series will give you
a nice neck to work on, is a little difficult to lear slap bacause the strings are a bit too near each other, but it can be done!

byez!!


----------

